# Hook grip or over under with little time to prepare?



## Gadawg (Jan 31, 2019)

So I just found out that no straps are allowed for deads in this competition. Ive always pulled double overhand with straps. Got about 3 months to prepare. Which grip would you say can be "learned" the quickest?

Keep in mind, I really just plan to do this one time and be done. It's not a from now on type of thing. 

Deadlift goal will be 600 lbs


----------



## bigdog (Jan 31, 2019)

I always pull double overhand myself. never like the feel of over/under.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 31, 2019)

Definitely hook grip


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 31, 2019)

Throw in some grip training. Get some fat grips and start doing some dead holds and farmers carry’s.


----------



## snake (Jan 31, 2019)

Tried the hook grip. I was fine up to 405 and then couldn't take it.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 31, 2019)

I spoke to the guy that runs the league today and he said the same Pillar. I think he said it only took him a couple weeks to get used to it


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 31, 2019)

snake said:


> Tried the hook grip. I was fine up to 405 and then couldn't take it.



Now Im confused again. Thanks Snake.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 31, 2019)

Definitely give hook grip a fair shot. You’ll be better off in the long run.


----------



## snake (Jan 31, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Now Im confused again. Thanks Snake.



Sorry G. Lol I just never could get use to it. Eventually got use to Tool calling me a pussy though.


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Jan 31, 2019)

Over/Under for myself.  Practicing one style for months/years helps too.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 31, 2019)

I started working on the book grip a few weeks ago. I think it’ll be better in the long run


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 31, 2019)

snake said:


> Sorry G. Lol I just never could get use to it. Eventually got use to Tool calling me a pussy though.



Im ok with that too. Lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 1, 2019)

Mixed grip for me. I have trump hands


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Mixed grip for me. I have trump hands



You shouldn't say that around here. Tool and Red will start dry humping them


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 1, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> You shouldn't say that around here. Tool and Red will start dry humping them


woah woah woah... just because I love saying you’re wrong does NOT mean I want a trump handy. 

Unless its mrs trump. Sign me up.


----------



## DF (Feb 1, 2019)

To used hook grip start by smashing your thumbs repeatedly with a hammer.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 1, 2019)

DF said:


> To used hook grip start by smashing your thumbs repeatedly with a hammer.


 
Lol. Thanks


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 1, 2019)

World record holder Cailer Woolem="always use a hook grip".

He did 950 Deadlift, lookin' like a casual gym goer.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 1, 2019)

If u can use hook then do it. I'm with dys I can't do the shit and I wish I could. I have fat dago hands.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2019)

DF said:


> To used hook grip start by smashing your thumbs repeatedly with a hammer.



I see you have studied the Bulgarian methods.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 4, 2019)

What do you guys do to increase grip strength?  Do you specifically train grip on some days?  I definitely need some help in this area.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 4, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> What do you guys do to increase grip strength?  Do you specifically train grip on some days?  I definitely need some help in this area.


I pull double overhand until I physically cannot complete the lift without grip failure, THEN I use straps for reps or hook grip for singles/doubles. That’s the only grip training I do. 
While I probably had a head start genetically when it comes to grip, combined with years of wrestling, training this way took it much farther.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 5, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> I pull double overhand until I physically cannot complete the lift without grip failure, THEN I use straps for reps or hook grip for singles/doubles. That’s the only grip training I do.
> While I probably had a head start genetically when it comes to grip, combined with years of wrestling, training this way took it much farther.


Fair enough, I'm working the grip in my right hand back up after this tendinitis bout.  Seems to be progressing, but its a slow process.


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 26, 2021)

Hook grip.  It puts less strain on the biceps tendon (on the supinated hand) as well as both shoulders are in proper alignment (supinated hand has the shoulder out in front a bit).  Does it hurt... sure but don't be a baby.  Start hooking on the lighter sets to begin with and don't hook for many reps.  I don't hook for anything over a triple.  You can tape your thumb to make it a bit easier on you and really work on wrapping that thumb across and getting your forefinger, middle finger, and ring finger over the thumb.  

When in doubt break out some nose tort and you'll be good to go...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 31, 2021)

double over hand till i cant then mix grip for working sets.
straps if im doing any other barbel work after deadlifts.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 31, 2021)

I used to hate on straps. These days at the point my grip is breaking down, I just get out the straps and continue to squeeze like they aren't there.

I can hook grip and use my meat straps, but why do I need to do that? Stroke my ego? I'll do a little work with hook grip just to keep it within my ability but I'm done abusing my thumbs twice a week for no reason.


----------



## dirtys1x (Aug 31, 2021)

Over under works great for me pulling anything above 495 as long as I’m chalked up good. I never liked straps anyway because if either hand has uneven slack then it messes up my entire pull. Getting even tightness was never something I wanted to take time with so I just never did it.


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 31, 2021)

69nites said:


> I used to hate on straps. These days at the point my grip is breaking down, I just get out the straps and continue to squeeze like they aren't there.
> 
> I can hook grip and use my meat straps, but why do I need to do that? Stroke my ego? I'll do a little work with hook grip just to keep it within my ability but I'm done abusing my thumbs twice a week for no reason.


You use the hook grip b/c it's mechanically superior to the mixed grip (look at the shoulder position of the supinated hand) as well as bein a safer option with less risk of injury (tearing the biceps tendon).

But than again if you're not a PLer who care and just use straps with a double over grip.


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 31, 2021)

For everyone talking about grip strength....perform some weighted carries and watch your grip greatly improve. They don't even have to be very heavy.  Instead, go for time.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 31, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> For everyone talking about grip strength....perform some weighted carries and watch your grip greatly improve. They don't even have to be very heavy.  Instead, go for time.


I can confirm this. I started weighted carries 3 weeks ago; mostly to help forearm growth, and my grip strength shot up fast over a short period.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 31, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> You use the hook grip b/c it's mechanically superior to the mixed grip (look at the shoulder position of the supinated hand) as well as bein a safer option with less risk of injury (tearing the biceps tendon).
> 
> But than again if you're not a PLer who care and just use straps with a double over grip.


I never used mixed grip. I wouldn't really use hook in training often even if I was competing. I only use it rarely now but it's never failing me. Since not using it all the time it's far less painful when I do.


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 1, 2021)

69nites said:


> I never used mixed grip. I wouldn't really use hook in training often even if I was competing. I only use it rarely now but it's never failing me. Since not using it all the time it's far less painful when I do.


I use it when I'm pulling single's to sets of 4. I won't use it for higher reps.


----------



## Steeeve (Sep 17, 2021)

Worth noting hookgrip is less a function of strength as it is leverage. Set it low in your hands and let the weight lever your thumb into place. Ive hooked into the high 500s with no issue. Never dropped a bar. If you do it right, it shouldnt hurt badly. The debilitating thumb pain people describe and experience is from taking the bar high in the hand. When they initiate the bar rills lower into their fingers and takes their thumb along for the rotational journey. Took me one session to use effectively. Big part of it is not rushing the set up. I only use it for singles, and even then only for my last 2 or 3.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 17, 2021)

I like figure-8 straps for almost every pulling movement.
that being said hook grip is by far the best option, but crazy painful at higher weights. 

Ive hooked and mixed gripped 6 plates and hook feels more solid, however its painful enough to just do mixed until my grip fails. Currently i can grip anything i can lift with straps, straps just make it more comfortable.

So if grip strength is an issue, IE you simply dont have the strength to mixed grip the weight, then learn how to hook grip. If your grip strength is good enough, just save your thumbs some punishment and mix grip.


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 24, 2021)

I have short thumbs and can’t use hook method.  Mixed grip all day baby.  The straps are somewhere in my basement.


----------



## flenser (Sep 24, 2021)

Straps for me. I abused my hands enough for one life, and my only competition is with the bar. It doesn't care if I cheat : )


----------

